
Gory medical case shows why you should never, ever swallow a toothpick - shawndumas
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/02/a-toothpick-nearly-killed-a-pro-athlete-piercing-his-intestines-and-an-artery/
======
cgpgrey_sdog
I'm 27 and its never occurred to me that people swallow toothpicks... I don't
even get how they manage that in the first place.

